# does anyone know how to use a packard bell silver on a mac?



## chiaroscuro69 (Jan 6, 2010)

hi.

i got this packard bell silver as a gift, i want to use this for my macbook but unfortunately, when i connect it to my mac, it's not being detected. i cant find it on my mac. i checked their online support but all i got was for windows. 

can this work for a mac? my OS is a snow leopard, if that helps..

can anyone please help me?:sigh:


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

You are finding more then I can online it seems. What little I found is that this drive is notorious for poor performance on any computer, many times never showing up or mounting. Is this thing USB powered? If it is, do you have the correct USB power cable for it? It should have one end that plugs into the drive, and then two ends that plug into the computer (taking up two ports on the computer).


----------



## chiaroscuro69 (Jan 6, 2010)

yes.. i already have that USB cable wire for this.

i tried to connect it to my brother's laptop who is using a windows xp, its being detected but i cant seem to open it though. i'm not able to manage the certain drive. 

packard bell's website is hopeless. :-( i can't even talk to any of em. *sighs*


----------

